# First Test E cycle, PCT help.



## YungWoozy (Mar 9, 2010)

First Here's my stats. 

20yrs old
6'2"
170lbs
around 8% bf
training for close to 2 years
great diet


I am wanting to start Test Ethanate. I can also get HCG, Arima and Nolva.

I plan on doing 500mgs a week. Should I do it Bi-weekly? (2 /250mgs)

And also my buddy told me to take arima every other day during the cycle to prevent bloat and prevent gyno. Is dat a good idea? I'm not worried bout the money.

Lastly I need a PCT, Will I jus need Nolva? Or should I do the HCG injections? I'd prefer not to do HCG, cause the less injections I have to do the better.


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 9, 2010)

You are too young to be doing a cycle.

For a pct I always use clomid/nolva combo.  HCG is usually used for while 'on'


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2010)

Check out this link for first cycle and PCT.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html

I started when I was 20 and I am still alive 22 years later


----------



## YungWoozy (Mar 10, 2010)

All I need is a PCT...using these. Arima, Nolva and HCG.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2010)

YungWoozy said:


> All I need is a PCT...using these. Arima, Nolva and HCG.


 I gave you a link, I can't read it for you...


----------



## bigpapabuff (Mar 11, 2010)

I would also go with the clomid and nolva combo for your pct. 

clomid 70/35/35/35
nolva   40/20/20/20


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Definitely shoot the test twice a week, at minimum. Also suggest running 250-500iu of HCG twice a week through out cycle. ALso A low dose of an AI the whole time. Aromasin is better than dex, especially in PCT.

PCT 

One week after last Test E shot, 1000iu HCG ed for 5 days
clomid, 50mg ed for 3 weeks, two weeks after last test shot
Aromasin 12.5mg ed or eod for 6 to 8 weeks after last test injection. 
You can run dex up till then, but I highly recommend switching to aromasin for the 6-8 week PCT portion as it will not cause an estrogen rebound.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Definitely shoot the test twice a week, at minimum. Also suggest running 250-500iu of HCG twice a week through out cycle. ALso A low dose of an AI the whole time. Aromasin is better than dex, especially in PCT.
> 
> PCT
> 
> ...


 
Damn dude PCT is a  little extreme for test e 500mg a week wouldnt u say?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Extreme? Rather be on the precarious side rather than shut down. Nothing will hurt him, only help. And that is both a scientific and experience proven PCT. Doesn't matter what shuts you down, if your shut down, your shut down. I would recommend the same thing to some one who only too 200mg of test cyp for 10 weeks. 

What do you recommend?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

Nolvadex 50,20,20,20, he would respond with this alone, only with test e at 500mg's wk. Your pct does sound good , dont get me wrong, but with other stacks and durations.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Nolvadex 50,20,20,20, he would respond with this alone, only with test e at 500mg's wk. Your pct does sound good , dont get me wrong, but with other stacks and durations.




Thanks, but I have seen that light PCT's like you suggest does not work for everybody. Some people really get shut down hard, even with low doses.


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you be extreme/too cautious with PCT?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Mags said:


> Can you be extreme/too cautious with PCT?



I don't thinks so. With one exception, over use of HCG can desensitize leydig cells and cause excess aromatizing.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Nolvadex 50,20,20,20, he would respond with this alone, only with test e at 500mg's wk. Your pct does sound good , dont get me wrong, but with other stacks and durations.


 Nolva is a bust for PCT. It lowers IGF-1 and GH when you are already vulnerable because of low T. Aditionally Nolva blasts Estro sky high so at the very least you need an AI alongside it. I agree with dragon on the Aromasin.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 12, 2010)

HI, what are your thoughts on adex?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> HI, what are your thoughts on adex?


 I prefer Aromasin but I wrote the following in January;

*Arimidex*

*(Anastrozole)*

Arimidex is an aromatase inhibitor used to lower circulating estrogen. It was developed to help fight breast cancer as estrogen plays a role in the growth of cancer cells. Arimidex binds reversibly to the aromatase enzyme through competitive inhibition. This suppresses the conversion of androgens into estrogen. Circulating estrogen can be reduced by nearly 80% in women using Arimidex. A common misconception is that aromatase inhibition is similar in men than women. However in trials when males were administered 1mg of Arimidex daily, circulating estrogen was only reduced by about 50%. Because Arimidex reversibly binds to the aromatase enzyme, once you stop taking it the aromatase enzyme is free to convert androgens such as testosterone into estrogen again. This is referred to as estrogen rebound. Other aromatase inhibitors like Aromasin are irreversible and therefore are less likely to cause estrogen rebound.

Arimidex can be employed during a steroid cycle when aromatizing compounds such as testosterone are administered in order to control estrogen from getting out of control. During the course of a typical steroid cycle estrogen can rise quite high. Estrogen has been measured as much as 7 times higher than normal in men on steroids. This is excessive and can potentially cause water retention, gynecomastia (the formation of female breast tissue) or benign prostatic hyperplasia. Therefore in order to avoid these side effects estrogen must be controlled.

Arimidex not only lowers circulating estrogen but it also increases LH and FSH concentrations in addition to increasing testosterone by about 58% in men. In one study elderly men with mild hypogonadism were administered 1mg daily of Arimidex for 12 weeks. This treatment normalized serum testosterone levels in those men without adversely affecting lipids, inflammatory markers of cardiovascular risk or insulin resistance. 

Arimidex may be used during a steroid cycle with aromatizing compounds and during PCT to help keep the estrogen to testosterone balance in favor of testosterone. However because Arimidex is a reversible aromatase inhibitor it may not be the best AI for PCT. From the data I have read and my years of experience with this medication 0.5mg of Arimidex every other day is a good starting point on moderate doses of testosterone. If testosterone doses are raised then 0.5mg to 1mg daily may be needed to control estrogen. Since either high and low estrogen can cause side effects such as low libido only labs can determine the appropriate dose of Arimidex.

Written by heavyiron


----------



## jmorrison (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit it's Juggs!  Welcome back bro!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Holy shit it's Juggs!  Welcome back bro!


thanks J. I've been back for a while, and now keep a training journal aka The Juggernaut Journal.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2010)

Heavy, I asked this question a while back on HCG, but cant remember your answer. I asked about using HCG on PCT, when it hasnt been used on cycle. What was your answer to this? I would also add clomid to the equation.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Heavy, I asked this question a while back on HCG, but cant remember your answer. I asked about using HCG on PCT, when it hasnt been used on cycle. What was your answer to this? I would also add clomid to the equation.



You should use HCG in PCT, Just like what I suggested above.


----------



## YungWoozy (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont have access to aromasin. Could Adex be fine with jus nolva for PCT? I'm going to be taking HCG throughout starting 4th week in and arimadex every other dayy while on cycle.... Also I've never really asked this or found this anywhere...but How much of the gains will stay after the cycle? Is test only cycles pretty good for keeping gains?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Heavy, I asked this question a while back on HCG, but cant remember your answer. I asked about using HCG on PCT, when it hasnt been used on cycle. What was your answer to this? I would also add clomid to the equation.


 Dragon is correct, The HCG is administered BEFORE the ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone sooner.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 13, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Dragon is correct, The HCG is administered BEFORE the ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone sooner.


 
Ok , I will agree on that.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Definitely shoot the test twice a week, at minimum. Also suggest running 250-500iu of HCG twice a week through out cycle. ALso A low dose of an AI the whole time. Aromasin is better than dex, especially in PCT.
> 
> PCT
> 
> ...


thank you Dragon I didnt see this. Great information.


----------



## YungWoozy (Mar 15, 2010)

One thing I have never found. What happens when you aspirate and blood comes in? Do you have to ditch the syringe with the test in it? Or is the test still good to use, and than jus change the needle?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 15, 2010)

YungWoozy said:


> One thing I have never found. What happens when you aspirate and blood comes in? Do you have to ditch the syringe with the test in it? Or is the test still good to use, and than jus change the needle?



Just change the pin.


/V


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2010)

YungWoozy said:


> One thing I have never found. What happens when you aspirate and blood comes in? Do you have to ditch the syringe with the test in it? Or is the test still good to use, and than jus change the needle?


from what I've read, just pull the needle out a 1/4 of an inch and push the plunger. It merely means you hit a vein-just space it a little and try again.


----------

